# What is your "dream betta"?



## Shiba (Jun 30, 2016)

I've heard some people say they have a dream betta. I wouldn't really say I have one but I do have some coloration's that are just to die for. There's some colors I would love to have but I wouldn't exactly call them my "dream" betta..

Do you guys have a dream betta?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I've already had him. He was glorious. He was a true purple butterfly EEHM I stumbled upon at a Petco. I named him Professor Plum and he lived for about 2 years in a 5 gallon all his own. I will never again have such a perfect fish. And I miss him.


----------



## Shiba (Jun 30, 2016)

He sounds beautiful, you wouldn't happen to have pictures of him, would you?


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

I have a whole thread. I'll dig it up and link you lol


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

http://www.bettafish.com/100-betta-pictures/438954-love-just-brought-home-my-dream-betta.html


----------



## Shiba (Jun 30, 2016)

Wow he was a beautiful guy! 0:


----------



## Kisiel (Jul 30, 2014)

My dream betta is a dumbo koi, although I'm not decided on the tail type. I actually had my own line started but due to personal reasons I had to give up breeding. 

My boyfriend's (who isn't that into fish) dream betta was a black butterfly CT. Earlier this year I stumbled upon one on Aquabid and bought him. He passed away suddenly, however, when I went on holiday and my boyfriend was looking after everyone - not his fault though, he did everything he could. Today a friend of mine sent me a picture of another black butterfly CT, but this one is a true show quality fish. He's $80 though and I don't have that kind of money at the moment  Buuut someone we know bought him and will probably breed him so maybe I'll get a baby in a few months time


----------



## Shiba (Jun 30, 2016)

ooo that sounds lovely! I dont think I've ever seen a butterfly CT!

I lied, i've seen one. It's too early lol


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I've had many dream Bettas. I have also acquired many of them. I have a white CT, I've had a mustard gas HMPK, I've had three giants now. I've had three elephant ears. I have a koi. I don't really have any dream Bettas at this moment.


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I've got my dream Betta! He is a Black Dragon PK. This is Prince Onyx II:


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

Shiba said:


> Wow he was a beautiful guy! 0:


Aw thanks! He was my special boy. I'm sad he's gone.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

I love all my bettas and each little boy has been especially beautiful. But I must say my dream betta is my fancy dragon HMPK boy Dandy,he is just so dreamy inside and out. :mrgreen:


----------



## Vrisnem (Jan 25, 2016)

My boy, Paris, was my dream betta. HM mustard gas.  He was named over a month before I bought him, and three months before he even arrived! 

The pictures posted on AquaBid: link.

Photos I took of him when he was in quarantine:




























I think he's stunning. I love his perma-grumpy little pug face that just seems to look that little bit grumpier when I tell him he looks like a pretty sunflower. Gives me that, "you stupid human stop baby-talking me and hand over the bloodworms" look.


----------



## Seki (Jul 10, 2012)

DangerousAngel said:


> I've got my dream Betta! He is a Black Dragon PK. This is Prince Onyx II:


lol!! My cat's name is Onyx. 

Handsome boy!!


----------



## JawsandChess (Apr 16, 2016)

I found two of my dream bettas. I wanted a red, white, and blue boy and a black and white boy. I found the latter in my second betta and waited three months after that before the first one could be found. Sam is the CT and Chess is Delta (whose faint white scales looked like a chess board XD They look fainter in the picture -_-)


----------



## moodynarwhal (Mar 24, 2016)

@DangerousAngel I think you've made Onyx my dream fish too, LOL. I do really want a giant. And a black orchid crowntail. And... Well, let's just say I like a lot of fish


----------



## bigbucknc1 (May 19, 2016)

I'm pretty happy with the one in my avatar, but DTHM platinum white would love to have.


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

I don't necessarily have a dream betta right now, but I like to believe I already own one of the most gorgeous bettas I will ever see; in my own opinion.



I feel like everyday I find something new that I enjoy about him. The downside is he takes the most disappointing pictures, never shows all of his colors. His face is just so unique (he has a little white chin, makes him look like a grumpy bulldog) and he has a variety of different colored shiny scales when you get him in the light. I don't think he's quite a year old yet, but he's getting close. I'm going to be so sad when he passes, I've never seen a betta quite like him. And he has a wonderful personality and amazing health to boot!


----------



## Autumncrossing (May 2, 2016)

*What is your &quot;dream betta&quot;?*

This is mine, I love everything about him! He has an awesome personality and he's adorable with his little white lips lol. I saw him and I immediately knew he was mine. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

My dream betta, at least for now, is definitely my HMPK yellow dragon Yuzu. He's big and handsome and has enough personality to fill the room. I love my other fishies but Yuzu is pampered 

Yuzu's in my avatar but here's his intro thread:
http://www.bettafish.com/100-betta-pictures/668282-just-got-boy-meet-yuzu.html


----------



## Shiba (Jun 30, 2016)

Oh I think I read about Yuzu in the "One that got away" thread! Yuzu is very pretty! Kind of jealous you got him from a Petsmart! My local one doesn't take care of them at all  They also never get any pretty ones.


----------



## lita43 (Jul 22, 2016)

Mine would be with pienk in and black or white and pienk

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

My fave in color are still from 2009 the same, opaque. 










Have 2 breedinglines of these <3

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## Miss Bad Wolf (Mar 18, 2016)

Right now a female similar to my male but female. I love my little Edward so he is like a dream Betta to me.

Sent from my KFAPWA using Tapatalk


----------



## MyBabiesHaveScales (Aug 24, 2015)

My dream betta would have to be a pure black Halfmoon. My second favourite would be a pure white halfmoon. I've always wanted a EE, but I wouldn't go so far to call it a dream betta. It would just be cute to have.


----------



## ashleynicol3 (Feb 23, 2016)

Jootje67 said:


> My fave in color are still from 2009 the same, opaque.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Something like this would be my dream betta too! White, but not pure white... I would want it to have an iridescent pastel rainbowy sheen lol. If that's even possible!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

Mine will be a jet black HM EE butterfly, with bright red bands. I haven't decided if I'll work on dragon scaling or not but when I get the money I'm definitely starting this project! 

Opaque black pair to Start and a dark color EE pair, then I have to figure out how to get the bands


----------



## SnowyAlex (Jun 30, 2016)

I really hope to have a HM (Or "half sun" in a magical world) EE, I'd like some nice darker tones to offset those white ears. I had a "one that got away" moment because my lady and I are dead set on having a FULLY cycled tank before we stick a fish in there, and he was a mottled blue/white boy with EE. Couldn't tell his tail type, but oh, my heart. I saw him twice, TWICE, before he seemed to disappear. Last time I was in that store, there was a "similar" one who looked like they could have been a sibling, but oh... not the same.

Also in love with koi patterns, the dragonscale metallics, and rosetails. A Rosetail EE with drop dead colors? Take my money _now_ (and finish my tank for me)


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

Hmmmmm another love is this one. 










Another line growing, 










Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## RMKelly (Jan 17, 2016)

I think the Betta would really love to have is a Black Devil. Or a Black Orchid with red-wash


----------



## PrinceTheBetta (Nov 21, 2015)

This guy is just the defintion of perfection to me.


----------



## PrinceTheBetta (Nov 21, 2015)

PrinceTheBetta said:


> This guy is just the defintion of perfection to me.


His girlfriend.


----------



## lita43 (Jul 22, 2016)

Omw

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## lita43 (Jul 22, 2016)

But you wont get them in south africa

Sent from my GT-I9060I using Tapatalk


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

I didn't know at the time but my yellow koi plakat is perfect and I'm in love. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ThatFishThough (Jan 15, 2016)

Bam - AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasdt1471932068 - #85 Halfmoon Plakat Double Tail Red White - Ends: Tue Aug 23 2016 - 01:01:08 AM CDT

Or Bam -- AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasdt1472002810 - DT BLUE RYDER - Ends: Tue Aug 23 2016 - 08:40:10 PM CDT

The second guy is super pretty, but has a bad Spoonhead.

Double Bam --- AquaBid.com - Item # fwbettasdt1471750812 - DB005 (Male) - Nippon By Thanont - Ends: Sat Aug 20 2016 - 10:40:12 PM CDT


----------

